# XBOX 360



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, you can name one or  a list of them 

Mine are: MW2, L4D1 and 2, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and other Call of Duty games
:----)


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

it's funny because all of those aren't xbox exclusives.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> it's funny because all of those aren't xbox exclusives.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 19, 2010)

Xbox sucks. It's a pitiful excuse for a console. Microsoft needs to stick to software.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> it's funny because all of those aren't xbox exclusives.


what do you mean?


----------



## Josh (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Xbox sucks. It's a pitiful excuse for a console. Microsoft needs to stick to software.


And you think that the Wii is better?


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 19, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In some ways it is.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 19, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the wii doesn't burn up half the time


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2010)

Xbox exclusives: Fable series, Halo 3(yay for lan!), Castle Crashers(arcade), Gears of War

Others: MW2, L4D, Red Dead Redemption

:/


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 19, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Xbox exclusives: Fable series, Halo 3(yay for lan!), Castle Crashers(arcade), Gears of War
> 
> Others: MW2, L4D, Red Dead Redemption
> 
> :/


You can get Fable, Halo, and Gears of War on PC. Xbox doesn't have exclusives.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, just quit trolling about! You can't argue about that! Most Xbox gamers don't even care about that small little fact! And please don't go and say all 360 gamers are just FPS junkies! Look at our available games in the market!


----------



## Josh (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that, True that.

But still, Xbox 360 has much more features, Graphics, Games (also better) and better online than the Wii.

But both the Wii and Xbox have pro's and con's.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 19, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't care if their console breaks because of faulty hardware?


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be true, but you really need good, and expensive equipment to run all of those games. My current machine was nearly $500, and its an alright machine. An Xbox 360, can run those games, for $200-$400, depending on what "package" you purchase.

It's really smart to buy the console, but if you can afford it, go for the PC.


----------



## Josh (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well still, You've got to admit that the Xbox 360 has a lot of things in their system.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. That's exactly it. And, you can usually repair them. Not really a hard thing to do.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misread.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Xbox sucks. It's a pitiful excuse for a console. Microsoft needs to stick to software.


Then why did you post in a Xbox topic? i guess ill just go troll a wii topic now...


----------



## Nic (Jul 19, 2010)

Quit it guys.  This thread wasn't meant to be a flame war.


----------



## Mino (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microsoft sunk millions of dollars into free repairs in the form of warranty extensions of the defective consoles from the original production run and have long since fixed the RROD fault.  I know it must be a lot easier to pretend that these facts just don't exist, and I wouldn't expect a Nintendo fanboy (especially one that is determined to disagree as much as possible,) to acknowledge them, but you should understand that most people here have long-ago moved on from your sort of blind fanboyism.


----------



## Mino (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three of those games came out after the fact on PC.  On top of that, Fable 2, Halo 3, and Gears of War 2 are all 360-only.


----------



## Mino (Jul 19, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Quit it guys.  This thread wasn't meant to be a flame war.


Oh hey, did you start this topic?  You didn't?  Then how do you know it wasn't "meant to be a flame war"?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Xbox exclusives: Fable series, Halo 3(yay for lan!), Castle Crashers(arcade), Gears of War
> 
> Others: MW2, L4D, Red Dead Redemption
> 
> :/


the first Gears isn't exclusive and Castle Crashers is coming to PS3.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 19, 2010)

There are several good games on the 360. I prefer the Call of Duty series on either a 360 or  PS3. I play Halo every so often also.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> it's funny because all of those aren't xbox exclusives.


It's funny because that statement has no relevance at all.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it does.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How? 

Oh I love L4D I just played through "No Mercy" on my 360 with some friends."

WHAT??! You like L4D ON XBOX?! Well it's on Pc so you can't like it for 360. 


*ahuehuehuehuehuehue*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not what I mean in any way. where are you getting that? and wrong use of ahueehuehueehue. He's saying it like what's your favorite Xbox 360 game? like it's for Xbox only.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't care less how I use it. No, it's "Favorite Xbox game" Not, "Favorite Xbox exclusive."


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LADIES, BREAK IT UP.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 19, 2010)

Everyone knows that SSgt. Garret is a blinded xbox *censored.7.6* fanboy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go be a back-seat mod somewhere else.


LOL! Dude, I love 360, DS (So Nintendo) The only reason I don't care for Sony is their controller (I want their exclusives ;_  I highly respect PC as well, just don't like keyboard (INB4UCANHOOKUPURCONTORLERTOPC) So learn your facts.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Everyone knows that SSgt. Garret is a blinded xbox *censored.7.6* fanboy


What a hypocrite you came in this xbox topic and raged about how much it sucks


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Everyone knows that SSgt. Garret is a blinded xbox *censored.7.6* fanboy


Get over yourself already.

@Garrett: Funny how trying to stop an argument that's not really going anywhere counts as backseat modding.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

"Xbox sucks. It's a pitiful excuse for a console. Microsoft needs to stick to software."
 Hes totally not a Ninfanboy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Why do you always try to stop _my_ augments Crash, and nobody else, hm?


Btw what's 7.6?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Why do you always try to stop _my_ augments Crash, and nobody else, hm?
> 
> 
> Btw what's 7.6?


I don't remember stopping much of your arguments, and it's not like i have anything against you if that's what your hinting at.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Why do you always try to stop _my_ augments Crash, and nobody else, hm?
> 
> 
> Btw what's 7.6?


Apparently its  a shortened version for gay


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second or third time since you've been back, anywho....


HAHA oh so I'm a homosexual fanboy, neat-o.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> I just love how these xfags defend their console when they know it's a failure.


...Mines not...RROD = 0 Times. So my xbox is 100% Fine, for other I cannot speak for.

xfag? Oh so I was a *censored.7.6* but no longer, neat-o.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, sorry, i don't recall much argument breaking since i came back :S Anyway, let's not mess up this topic, even though it does look pretty effed up anyway.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> I just love how these xfags defend their console when they know it's a failure.


Why are you doing a impression of me from a year ago


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

this thread is full of mad.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> this thread is full of mad.


itmad


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone post a umad pic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Damn, I was making it as you said that :<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Mino (Jul 19, 2010)

How is it that this guy is not banned?  I don't care about people being illogical douchebags, it just gets annoying when the person is so clearly doing it on purpose.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> I just love how these xfags defend their console when they know it's a failure.


Dear God I hope you're joking.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> I just love how these xfags defend their console when they know it's a failure.


Xbox isn't a bad console really.

...

Okay it's not a good console, but it's still a hell of a lot better than the Wii. Ish.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is quite new and i haven't gotten RROD yet either. And besides, i thought Microsoft already fix'd RROD?


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jul 20, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they removed the red LEDs so now you just get a red dot


----------



## Zachary (Jul 20, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same thing, and in the most recent system.

The new systems will die eventually, but not as fast as most of you people think.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 20, 2010)

Gee thanks for making this a huge flame war. All i wanted to know what was your guys' favorites.


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Advertisement</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Zachary (Jul 20, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Advertisement</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes you can.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 20, 2010)

oh wow i didnt see that


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2 and Call of Duty


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 22, 2010)

Call Of duty MW2 L4d 1&2 Final Fantasy 11 i think and Halo Series


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 23, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had mine for 3 years going to be 4 this Aug.


----------

